# Green Tree Frog eats Bat



## cray (Jul 10, 2007)

Check this out you frog lovers, a GTF eating a Little bent-wing Bat at Mt Etna near Rockhampton, this is from an old GEO magazine from early 1988. Also check out the wild mac eating bats in the same location in the Aussie Snakes Forum.


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 10, 2007)

That's awesome. Nice find.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 10, 2007)

Thats different


----------



## eerin (Jul 10, 2007)

insane! so ugly
wonder if it digested well?


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## beesagtig (Aug 4, 2007)

COOl!


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 4, 2007)

oh my god so much for eating flies and other insects


----------



## jordo (Aug 4, 2007)

cray said:


> Check this out you frog lovers, a GTF eating a Little bent-wing Bat at Mt Etna near Rockhampton, this is from an old GEO magazine from early 1988. Also check out the wild mac eating bats in the same location in the Aussie Snakes Forum.



And the frog trying to eat the macs tail :lol:


----------



## jack (Aug 4, 2007)

i seem to remember that the hill where that photo was taken was to be mined... any one know if the limestone caves where the bats lived were saved?


----------



## tadpoles (Aug 6, 2007)

Green tree frogs will eat anything that moves and can fit in them
One of mine ate a baby bearded dragon, a couple of years back.


----------

